# Lookin for Old Recipe



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Im looking for the famous "pecan crusted red snapper w/ honey mustard sauce" recipe. I cant find it! :banghead


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Wife made it w/ redfish over thanksgiving. good. very good.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=303&start=1


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats the one! Thanks :toast


----------

